# 92 Maxima Electrical Problems



## bugout908 (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a 92 maxima gxe, and my tail lights do not work. its not a fuse or the bulbs... along with the tail lights all the lights behind my odometer do not work... does anyone know what is wrong or how i would go about fixxing this?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it is a fuse.
you probably have corrosion in the tailight socket and that is shorting out the circuit as you describe. nothing unusual on a car that has had it's taillight assemblies removed


----------

